# Equal-i-zer Hitch Questions



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK my hitch has had its ups and downs. When i first got it, it was great. Then as time went on, it didn't work as well. I thought it was the way the camper was loaded. So i changed it to have less weight on the front. Still the same. I started thinking it was the silicone i sprayed on it, but it looks like every one does that. So today i read about the bolts on the hitch, that go through the squares for the bars. So i went out and checked it out. They were very loose. The squares moved around very very easy. I torqued the bolts down to 60 lbs and now they are very tight. Was this my problem? How easy do yours move?


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

If you are talking about the receivers for the bars mine a VERY tight. Even with the bars in place I have a tough time spreading the bars apart to hitch/unhitch.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

When ours was brand new, it was difficult to move the bars, but now they swing back and forth with little effort. I haven't noticed any difference in performance.

Have you thought about calling Josh over at Equalizer and asking him what could be going on, or what adjustment you should make?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My equal-i-zer has a sticker on the hitch head that says to tighten those bolts to approx. 45 lb. I don't know how much of a difference it would make if they are loose, I found one side of mine was loose today and tightened it. Last time we were out it was working fine. I'm curious to hear if it makes a difference for you.

What's it doing differently when you tow? Are you getting some sway? Is there a chance you don't have enough tongue weight? Tire pressures are good?

If you get the bars too tight and get too much weight off the rear of the truck it can feel sketchy driving.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes i get some movement. Not a ton of sway, but not as good as it should be. Mine receivers were very loose. They moved around while driving with out the bars in them. I check the tire pressure every trip and put the max pressure in them. It could be a weight issue, but i had the problem, before i moved the weight to try to fix it.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Torque em down Lee.
The manual calls for 45-60 pounds and I would go closer to 60 with your rig.
I re-torque mine about every 6 or 8 months and yes I see a difference when they are loose even with my 21RS.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

THIS made a big difference!!!!! It towed great today. I felt so good towing, i passed a ford pulling a 5er.







Smiling all the way home!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Same deal here - manual calls for 45lb - 60lb. I torqued mine to 55lb and was surprised at how much they turned. Torquing down those nuts in combination with raising my L brackets one notch did a world of good for my setup.

-CC


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I re-torque mine before every trip and every few days of travel. It only takes a few minutes.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Txcamper said:


> I re-torque mine before every trip and every few days of travel. It only takes a few minutes.


X2


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

fspieg said:


> I re-torque mine before every trip and every few days of travel. It only takes a few minutes.


X2
[/quote]
Good tip. Il start doing the same. Guess ill have to buy a torque wrench.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I currently use a Husky system with the chains and a friction bar on one side. I don't notice a huge amount of sway, etc, but we don't usually drive long distances. I found a man who is selling his Equalizer hitch, used one season and he upgraded to a 5th wheel. It is the 1000/10,000. I'm towing a 21 RS with a Suburban 2500. He wants 400.00 for the set up. I would appreciate your input on this upgrade for my situation and what a fair price is for this hitch.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

samvalaw said:


> I currently use a Husky system with the chains and a friction bar on one side. I don't notice a huge amount of sway, etc, but we don't usually drive long distances. I found a man who is selling his Equalizer hitch, used one season and he upgraded to a 5th wheel. It is the 1000/10,000. I'm towing a 21 RS with a Suburban 2500. He wants 400.00 for the set up. I would appreciate your input on this upgrade for my situation and what a fair price is for this hitch.


I thinks it's over priced. I paid a bit more for mine from a local dealer (truck accessory place) but think you can get them new online or from RV Wholesalers for $400. Make sure the bars are the proper size for your set up. Any one of them may handle the 21RS but get at least the 1,000 lb bars in case you upgrade.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

dpthomasjr said:


> Good tip. Il start doing the same. Guess ill have to buy a torque wrench.


I bought a torque wrench at Harbor Freight last week on sale for $15.00 (one of the clicky kind). A little suspect of the quality of their stuff, I borrowed a buddy's wrench and compared the two, and the HF one registers the same amount of torque as the borrowed wrench.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

thats good to know. thanks. i was going to check ebay too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

samvalaw said:


> I currently use a Husky system with the chains and a friction bar on one side. I don't notice a huge amount of sway, etc, but we don't usually drive long distances. I found a man who is selling his Equalizer hitch, used one season and he upgraded to a 5th wheel. It is the 1000/10,000. I'm towing a 21 RS with a Suburban 2500. He wants 400.00 for the set up. I would appreciate your input on this upgrade for my situation and what a fair price is for this hitch.


campmg is right...rvwholesalers.com sells these brand new and free shipping to your door for $399.99.
His dealer or whoever he bought it from most likely charged him $600.00 or more for it. 
I would probably offer him $300.00.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I currently use a Husky system with the chains and a friction bar on one side. I don't notice a huge amount of sway, etc, but we don't usually drive long distances. I found a man who is selling his Equalizer hitch, used one season and he upgraded to a 5th wheel. It is the 1000/10,000. I'm towing a 21 RS with a Suburban 2500. He wants 400.00 for the set up. I would appreciate your input on this upgrade for my situation and what a fair price is for this hitch.


campmg is right...rvwholesalers.com sells these brand new and free shipping to your door for $399.99.
His dealer or whoever he bought it from most likely charged him $600.00 or more for it. 
I would probably offer him $300.00.
[/quote]

Yeah but it's still the best 600 bucks I ever spent. Keeps the Outback straight and my family safe. How'd you know?


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

campmg said:


> I currently use a Husky system with the chains and a friction bar on one side. I don't notice a huge amount of sway, etc, but we don't usually drive long distances. I found a man who is selling his Equalizer hitch, used one season and he upgraded to a 5th wheel. It is the 1000/10,000. I'm towing a 21 RS with a Suburban 2500. He wants 400.00 for the set up. I would appreciate your input on this upgrade for my situation and what a fair price is for this hitch.


campmg is right...rvwholesalers.com sells these brand new and free shipping to your door for $399.99.
His dealer or whoever he bought it from most likely charged him $600.00 or more for it. 
I would probably offer him $300.00.
[/quote]

Yeah but it's still the best 600 bucks I ever spent. Keeps the Outback straight and my family safe. How'd you know?
[/quote]
Bought a new Equalizer, 1200/12000 set up on ebay last week for $399 and free shipping. It came in today, so I will probably be asking for some initial set-up advice. I never tried the Equalizer line. I used a basic WD system with fiction sway control on the last trailer......

Kirk


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

ntputter17 said:


> Bought a new Equalizer, 1200/12000 set up on ebay last week for $399 and free shipping. It came in today, so I will probably be asking for some initial set-up advice. I never tried the Equalizer line. I used a basic WD system with fiction sway control on the last trailer......
> 
> Kirk


I think you will be very happy with the Equal-i-zer. I was very surprised at the difference when comparred to a standard friction type sway control.
DT


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ntputter17 said:


> Bought a new Equalizer, 1200/12000 set up on ebay last week for $399 and free shipping. It came in today, so I will probably be asking for some initial set-up advice. I never tried the Equalizer line. I used a basic WD system with fiction sway control on the last trailer......
> 
> Kirk


As long as you read the directions carefully and follow the instructions exactly and in order, you should have no problems.

Tips: Use their recommendations on hitch ball height, ie: height to raise hitchball according to tonnage of tow vehicle...AND
Start with the recommended number of washers which is 5.

It will make it much easier to trouble shoot if you need to make adjustments. Many of us have been there, so you will have plenty of set up help


----------

